
Cryptocurrency Might Be a Path to Authoritarianism - matt4077
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/05/blockchain-of-command/528543/?utm_source=feed&amp;single_page=true
======
davidgerard
The listed ambitions of cryptocurrency are correct.

The thing that will save us is that blockchains don't scale :-D

The thing that won't save us is that the same dystopian social environment can
be implemented with a centralised database :-(

